# just got it!! a move in the RIGHT direction



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i finally got a domain name.... 

sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com

got it through godaddy.com. Pretty cheap. There is a lot of info on there site so if you go with them, read everything. Lots of options.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

So when is the web site going to have its "debut"?


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Go for it Chef ! !  We're rootin' for you!


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Man that's great. I've been thinking on doing the same thing, maybe next year. I hope you're ready for all those sales you're gonna be getting.
How many lb honey jars will it take to pay for it? curious


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yoyo:

It is great. Only like 12 bucks a month (I think). I went with godaddy.com Very easy. Let me know when you are ready and I will help you out.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

wonder what a full e-commerce site would run. They have the software to run full sales with a pay-pal setup and all. Probably lots more than just a standard website. I like having the domain name and subsequent emails.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef,
Does that mean you need to repaint your truck now.... 
Congrats.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

he he he


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bjorn:

I plan to have a section on products and where to buy equipment. Was thinking of listing your swarm lures. Would that be ok?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

home page is done. Any feedback would be great

http://www.sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Isaac:

Nice! Really cool.

We'll have to get in touch soon. I'm planning on doing a new run on some standard frame Nucs and the New Style 4-Way Mating Nucs in a few weeks.

I was thinking about hitting you up for some of those cookies!

-Jamie


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

jamie:

You must have been busy cause i email and call you..... How are things going?


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Isaac:

Yeah, we are going to have to hire someone to answer the phones . . . I can usually do email pretty well though . . . I miss one every now and then 

It has been a hectic year. We are getting ready to hit the road to go on our bee circuit. We'll be at the Mid-Ohio Valley Beekeeper's Meeting in Parkersburg, WV on Feb. 2. Western PA's meeting Feb. 16 (Randy Oliver is the keynoter) and Tri-Counties Meeting in Wooster, OH (The biggest single day bee meeting in the U.S.) March 1st. We usually carry loads of honey bottles to these meetings to save folks on shipping (and since we have a 20,000 SQFT building full of them)--that's a good thing!

We'll need a vacation before too long . . . I guess you didn't get down to Sacramento? Well, you were already in Davis last spring at Sue's lab. I had hoped to go to the big meeting. But, we went last year and needed to skip it . . .


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> home page is done. Any feedback would be great
> 
> http://www.sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com


Just looked at the website CHef.

I'd make it a little bit less confusing and resize the image of the bee in the upper right hand of the first page. Its stretched and you are getting "objects" as it resizes.

I personally enjoy more organized layouts. That's me though, other folks don't care. If you take this advice (and that's all it is is one man's advice) use a grid. It helps a lot.

Then have each page contain ONLY one type of information. I looked at the front page and was trying to figure out all the text (you have stuff about bees and recipes, and what not) most of which has nothing to do with your business.

I'd also decide if you want to go with a more modern look, a "green/bio" look, or a traditional "country" look and then gear it towards that type of crowd. There are folks that look at things different so keep that in mind.

If I have made a confusing mess of things let me. I used to be in package design before deciding to go the farming route, and have done stuff for Coke and Kraft.

If you need a sounding board to bounce any ideas off let me know.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would love to use a grid however I am building it in a template. I would like to build it in Dreamweaver however the program costs a lot more than I can spend at this time. I am limited to only 5 pages without upgrading. 

For the home page, I wanted to add info on a few different things to draw the eye. I do agree that it could be organized a little better.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what objects are you taking about in regards to the picture?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Chef, websites are like gardens, you're never "done" unless you want it to wither and die. You'll be tweaking it as long as you want it to work. 

It's busy, but so are bees. Get the aspect ratio of the upper right bee pic corrected and the rest looks good to me.


----------

